# Customs??



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

so it was a repair?

or not?


customs is like a traffic cop, do the wrong thing, say the wrong thing and they charge you, 

as for worth your time....well have you ever pushed on a rope?

chalk one up for the experience and bury the thought...


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*pm*

MJ.. sent you a PM with instructions.

G


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

how did you have it shipped? i mostly use usps no brokerage fees,with anyone else you will most likely pay brokerage fees,also if it was a repair you should not pay anything,if it a gift you shouldn't pay anything,if it under 25 buck you shouldn't pay anything.over 25 buck you will pay tax.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

What's the breakdown on the invoice? I'll bet it's mostly PST and GST, nothing to do with duties. If it is, you can get that back by proving that the bow was yours originally - you'll need a receipt and proof from the sender.

If you actually bought it and asked the sender to mark it as warranty repair, that, my friend, is what they call fraud. I wouldn't push it. Let it go.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

It was explained to me at the Post Office that anything under $60.00 generally gets let through. That has been my experience most of the time. I did recieve 2 used bows (in the $4-500.00 range) over the years that just showed up with no duties to be paid. How that happened, I'll never know....
NEVER USE UPS!!!!!! EVER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

One thing I hate - tax dodgers 'cause we all end up paying in the end anyway.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

I got a Bow from the States and got him to mail it USPS. Put on it used bow parts. Got him to put $100 dollar value and when I got it I got a 16. dollar custom charge. I was very happy. Mostly everything I get for free. Just make sure it is throught the mail sysytem and not fedex or ups. Declare under $50.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

This was shipped via USPS and was coming out of the states after having work done to it. Stash is right after looking closer at the paper work the cost is all PST and GST. Any chance that I'll still get the money back.
Matt


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

russ said:


> One thing I hate - tax dodgers 'cause we all end up paying in the end anyway.


LOL I own my own gas company, want to see my tax bill per year? Think I deserve a little free stuff! Bet you know some people in your town that live on me.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

MJewell said:


> This was shipped via USPS and was coming out of the states after having work done to it. Stash is right after looking closer at the paper work the cost is all PST and GST. Any chance that I'll still get the money back.
> Matt


Yes. Like I said, if you can prove you already paid the taxes on it, you can get your money back. It won't be a quick procedure though...

Check the form for contact information. Otherwise, check the relevant Canadian and Provincial websites.

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/menu-e.html
http://www.rev.gov.on.ca/en/index.html


----------



## archerynutNB (Aug 16, 2009)

I have bought most of my archery gear in the US. I have used a lot of stores, including Cabelas etc. I now mainly use a broker that makes daily runs to Maine. They collect the duty and HST for me and I pay them at pickup, they deliver it about 120 miles to a drop off office only 20 minute away.
for around $30. That’s pretty darn reasonable especially with the price of gas these days. If it is a repair, I still think you would have to pay the HST, Unless maybe it was under warranty ...not sure about that. But I do know that you do not have to pay "duty" for a "new" Item "manufactured" in the US. ("Bowtech" for instance) as per the free trade agreement. I have to state this on the customs form I fill out for the broker. If not, they will charge me the duty. The great thing about using a broker is that I can order my items as a U.S. sale, and avoid large international shipping charges. They are shipped to the Houlton Maine drop off point. Another plus is that they deal with customs every day, and are well known at the border. This avoids a lot of problems.
I feel if you try and cheat the system, it will come back around on you eventually.


----------

